# Help - resources from drawable-hdpi/xhdpi



## wiiareonfire (Feb 5, 2012)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Kang

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
I apologize if I'm in the wrong subforum for requesting help, but...

I decided to go and take on the ambitious task of creating my own ICS theme. I downloaded a T-Mobile Theme for use with my AOKP Theme Chooser, and I've decompiled the apk and am making my own _personal_ customized theme.

I'm completely new to the whole theming deal, and I'm wondering if there's anywhere I can go to see where the different pngs in the "/res/drawable-xhdpi" are used throughout the system. A lot of these don't look familiar.

A few I'm looking for in particular are the pngs for the background of the AOKP toggles: the diagonal blue/black/grey stripes. I see it's also used over to the left, as a background for the notification icons.

I'm also looking for the backgrounds for the notifications as well, the panel that you swipe or tap. Something's gone wrong (I think it might be something deeper than theming) and they're separated.










If anybody can help in any way, even just pointing me in a direction where I can find all of this information on my own, it'd be much appreciated.

_Just gonna repeat myself here: this is all for my own personal use, and I'm not intending on sharing my work with anybody else._


----------



## SSMayNV (May 2, 2012)

SystemUI.apk and framwork-res.apk hold everything you're looking for. Decompile them both so you can read the xml's and see how the images are called.


----------



## wiiareonfire (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't decompile SystemUI.apk.

```
<br />
--------------------------------------------------------------------------<br />
|Tue 06/12/2012 --  2:13:27.93|<br />
--------------------------------------------------------------------------<br />
java version "1.6.0_20"<br />
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_20-b02)<br />
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 16.3-b01, mixed mode)<br />
Could Not Find C:\APK\place-apk-here-for-modding\../place-apk-here-for-modding/s<br />
ignedSystemUI.apk<br />
Could Not Find C:\APK\place-apk-here-for-modding\../place-apk-here-for-modding/u<br />
nsignedSystemUI.apk<br />
I: Baksmaling...<br />
I: Loading resource table...<br />
Exception in thread "main" brut.androlib.AndrolibException: Multiple resources:<br />
spec=0x7f0a0014 dimen/status_bar_icon_drawing_size, config=-v13<br />
	    at brut.androlib.res.data.ResConfig.addResource(ResConfig.java:65)<br />
	    at brut.androlib.res.data.ResConfig.addResource(ResConfig.java:58)<br />
	    at brut.androlib.res.decoder.ARSCDecoder.readEntry(ARSCDecoder.java:196)<br />
	    at brut.androlib.res.decoder.ARSCDecoder.readConfig(ARSCDecoder.java:165<br />
)<br />
	    at brut.androlib.res.decoder.ARSCDecoder.readType(ARSCDecoder.java:130)<br />
	    at brut.androlib.res.decoder.ARSCDecoder.readPackage(ARSCDecoder.java:10<br />
5)<br />
	    at brut.androlib.res.decoder.ARSCDecoder.readTable(ARSCDecoder.java:82)<br />
	    at brut.androlib.res.decoder.ARSCDecoder.decode(ARSCDecoder.java:48)<br />
	    at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.getResPackagesFromApk(AndrolibRes<br />
ources.java:315)<br />
	    at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.loadMainPkg(AndrolibResources.jav<br />
a:50)<br />
	    at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.getResTable(AndrolibResources.jav<br />
a:43)<br />
	    at brut.androlib.Androlib.getResTable(Androlib.java:44)<br />
	    at brut.androlib.ApkDecoder.getResTable(ApkDecoder.java:148)<br />
	    at brut.androlib.ApkDecoder.decode(ApkDecoder.java:98)<br />
	    at brut.apktool.Main.cmdDecode(Main.java:120)<br />
	    at brut.apktool.Main.main(Main.java:57)<br />
Press any key to continue . . .<br />
\<br />
```
Does it have a dependency?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

wiiareonfire said:


> I can't decompile SystemUI.apk.
> 
> ```
> <br />
> ...


No dependency.


----------



## SSMayNV (May 2, 2012)

apktool if framework-res.apk
apktool d SystemUI.apk

Your error is it can't find signedSystemUI.apk. Is that what you named your file?

What program are you using to decompile?


----------



## wiiareonfire (Feb 5, 2012)

SSMayNV said:


> apktool if framework-res.apk
> apktool d SystemUI.apk
> 
> Your error is it can't find signedSystemUI.apk. Is that what you named your file?
> ...


I'm using Apk Manager. I renamed the file to signedSystemUI.apk, still no luck. As for those commands, how would I go about using those?


----------

